# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  fattura elettronica e reverse charge interno

## ver

Nell'emissione della "auto" fattura elettronica per integrazione di fattura ricevuta in reverse charge da fornitore
che ad esempio fa le pulizie dello studio, il cedente e cessionario (io titolare di partita iva)  coincidono; 
dunque per il cessionario titolare di partita iva dovremo mettere il codice destinatario (per chi ce l'ha) ... 
e l'SdI ce la mette anche come fattura ricevuta ??? ma la fattura di acquisto è quella del fornitore, l'autofattura
va tra le fatture emesse e ci torna una terza copia quali cessionari dell'autofattura ?
Qualcuno ha già provato ?

----------


## LONGBOARD

Aspettiamo fiduciosi la Circolare dell'efficientissima Amministrazione finanziaria che ci mostri una ulteriore via alternativa di contabilizzazione......La procedura citata è sicuramente fattibile, ma in presenza di un nutrito numero di fatture ricevute in reverse charge rischia di dilatare i tempi in modo non accettabile... :Mad:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Aspettiamo fiduciosi la Circolare dell'efficientissima Amministrazione finanziaria che ci mostri una ulteriore via alternativa di contabilizzazione......La procedura citata è sicuramente fattibile, ma in presenza di un nutrito numero di fatture ricevute in reverse charge rischia di dilatare i tempi in modo non accettabile...

  Ritengo che l’operazione di integrazione possa essere considerata un’operazione interna e in quanto tale soggetta a registrazione da svolgere in modo svincolato dal transito da SdI. Diversamente, l’unica soluzione resta l’autofattura.

----------


## LONGBOARD

Nelle more del silenzio imbarazzante dell'ADE,  Assosofwtware prova a dare una sua interpretazione , che poi mi risulta adottata da primarie brand del settore...., 
"Reverse charge interno
In riferimento ai casi del reverse charge interno, a seguito della comunicazione dellagenzia delle
Entrate via Faq del 7 dicembre 2018, rimangono ancora dubbi su come assolvere correttamente
allintegrazione Iva e allinvio delleventuale documento integrativo. In attesa di chiarimenti
AssoSoftware ritiene che possa essere considerato corretto comportarsi come prima dellavvento
della fattura elettronica e cioè procedere alla semplice registrazione contabile del documento
integrato, dando così evidenza dellintegrazione nelle scritture contabili (registri Iva e libro
giornale) e portando in conservazione il solo documento di acquisto originario, non integrato.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Nelle more del silenzio imbarazzante dell'ADE,  Assosofwtware prova a dare una sua interpretazione , che poi mi risulta adottata da primarie brand del settore...., 
> "Reverse charge interno
> In riferimento ai casi del reverse charge interno, a seguito della comunicazione dell’agenzia delle
> Entrate via Faq del 7 dicembre 2018, rimangono ancora dubbi su come assolvere correttamente
> all’integrazione Iva e all’invio dell’eventuale documento integrativo. In attesa di chiarimenti
> AssoSoftware ritiene che possa essere considerato corretto comportarsi come prima dell’avvento
> della fattura elettronica e cioè procedere alla semplice registrazione contabile del documento
> integrato, dando così evidenza dell’integrazione nelle scritture contabili (registri Iva e libro
> giornale) e portando in conservazione il solo documento di acquisto originario, non integrato.

  Quello che dicevo qualche giorno fa.

----------


## GIORGIO1983

> Quello che dicevo qualche giorno fa.

  Quindi gli stessi dubbi permangono anche per fatture ricevute da amazon citando inversione contabile art.194 dir.2006/112/EC?
In questo caso integro, riporto nelle vendite e non mando nulla a SDI?

----------


## CATIA71

Anche io per il momento non ho provato a fare l'autofattura come suggerito:
1- perché mi pare che nelle risposte formulate qualche giorno fa nell'incontro con il CNDCEC ci sia stato un riferimento all'utilizzo del TD1 anziché TD20 per cui non sarebbe un'autofattura ma una fattura vera e propria...
2- in questa fase di grande incertezza anche operativa, di blocchi, di caos, non vorrei che poi arrivano anche comunicazioni per aver avuto troppa puntualità nel comunicare dati che alla fin fine hanno dato facoltativi comunicare.
Ho letto varie posizioni e tutti sono abbastanza inclini ad effettuare l'integrazione solo da un punto di vista contabile o nella peggiore delle ipotesi conservando un documento di carta che faccia riferimento all'operazione.
Insomma io attendo ancora poi si vedrà.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Quindi gli stessi dubbi permangono anche per fatture ricevute da amazon citando inversione contabile art.194 dir.2006/112/EC?
> In questo caso integro, riporto nelle vendite e non mando nulla a SDI?

  In assenza di chiarimenti ufficiali, avendo riguardo ai chiarimenti contenuti nella risoluzione n. 21 del 20 febbraio 2015 la quale definisce il documento emesso con partita IVA italiana dal rappresentante fiscale di un soggetto passivo estero residente nella UE (o fuori dalla UE), per una cessione effettuata nei confronti di un soggetto passivo IVA residente in Italia, * sia da considerare non rilevante come fattura ai fini IVA* e debba essere richiesta al suo posto la fattura emessa direttamente dal fornitore estero, ebbene se si deve operare rispetto ad un documento di fonte estera la soluzione più corretta, a mio giudizio, è procedere all'emissione di un'autofattura.

----------


## tecno1

Scusate se ritorno sull'argomento dell'integrazione della fattura, mi sto accingendo a registrare la prima fattura 2019 in reverse charge per le pulizie fatte nella nostra azienda.  Io sono dell'idea di procedere come sempre fatto e che quindi tra le vendite non faccio un autofattura a nostro nome ma ho i dati del mio fornitore (il nostro programma fa cosi') per evidenziare l'integrazione.
Ora, il nostro consulente dice invece che andrebbe conservato il documento messo tra le vendite, mentre chi ci segue per la parte del software dice che il programma non lo fa.   Noi che stiamo nel mezzo, oltre a pensare seriamente di comprare un pezzo di terra per farci un orticello e darci all'agricoltura, cosa possiamo fare?
Cosa può accedere se l'ADE riceve dal fornitore la fattura in N6 e sa che in reverse charge ma da parte nostra non riceve l'autofattura? che sanzioni ci possono essere?
Grazie. 
Buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Scusate se ritorno sull'argomento dell'integrazione della fattura, mi sto accingendo a registrare la prima fattura 2019 in reverse charge per le pulizie fatte nella nostra azienda.  Io sono dell'idea di procedere come sempre fatto e che quindi tra le vendite non faccio un autofattura a nostro nome ma ho i dati del mio fornitore (il nostro programma fa cosi') per evidenziare l'integrazione.
> Ora, il nostro consulente dice invece che andrebbe conservato il documento messo tra le vendite, mentre chi ci segue per la parte del software dice che il programma non lo fa.   Noi che stiamo nel mezzo, oltre a pensare seriamente di comprare un pezzo di terra per farci un orticello e darci all'agricoltura, cosa possiamo fare?
> Cosa può accedere se l'ADE riceve dal fornitore la fattura in N6 e sa che in reverse charge ma da parte nostra non riceve l'autofattura? che sanzioni ci possono essere?
> Grazie. 
> Buon lavoro a tutti.

  Se ne già parlato in questo thread e la soluzione dell’integrazione è svincolata da obblighi di trasmissione allo SdI. La stessa Assosoftware da questa soluzione. A questo punto siete voi che dovete decidere se seguire questa tesi o quella del commercialista.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie mille. Saluti.

----------

